# Aromamiser Supreme



## Rossouw (11/3/16)

16.5mm velocity style deck (Griffin is 16.1mm)
Top Filling
Adjustable airflow
Juice flow controll
7ml capacity
510 drip tip

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## VapeDude (11/3/16)

YES!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmlessguy (11/3/16)

Nice! But the Griffin looks better!


Rossouw said:


> 16.5mm velocity style deck (Griffin is 16.1mm)
> Top Filling
> Adjustable airflow
> Juice flow controll
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (11/3/16)

waiting patiently , sold off my aroma v1 for this


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (11/3/16)

Griffin vs Aromamiser
Griffin 25 vs Aromamiser Supreme
Griffin vs Crius
Griffin vs Gemini

why all the competition?


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/3/16)

WOW, this is quite a change


----------



## Rossouw (11/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> Nice! But the Griffin looks better!


Wont even try and argue!


shabbar said:


> waiting patiently , sold off my aroma v1 for this


hope it comes soon!!


BeardedVaper93 said:


> Griffin vs Aromamiser
> Griffin 25 vs Aromamiser Supreme
> Griffin vs Crius
> Griffin vs Gemini
> ...


Thanks to the competition we have winners like the Griffin


----------



## shabbar (11/3/16)

i didnt like my griffin , juice control was too loose , when i unscrewed the top cap to fill juice the whole chimney thing always came out kind of a pita. the vape was good prefer the cruis / aro to the grif

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (11/3/16)

shabbar said:


> i didnt like my griffin , juice control was too loose , when i unscrewed the top cap to fill juice the whole chimney thing always came out kind of a pita. the vape was good prefer the cruis / aro to the grif


That sucks! Maybe you had a faulty unit? I love my aromamiser though, never tried a crius before so can't comment on that


----------



## shabbar (11/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> That sucks! Maybe you had a faulty unit? I love my aromamiser though, never tried a crius before so can't comment on that



nah all griffins juice flow controls are like that , the new 25mm one has a locking feature. aroma was good , the only thing i did not like was the drip tip stub thing which they now did away with.


----------



## VapeDude (11/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> Nice! But the Griffin looks better!



There's a BIG difference between looks and WORKS. Let's wait and see when it comes out before we start judging shall we!


----------



## Rossouw (11/3/16)

shabbar said:


> nah all griffins juice flow controls are like that , the new 25mm one has a locking feature. aroma was good , the only thing i did not like was the drip tip stub thing which they now did away with.


Glad they fixed that juice flow.
Thats why I got the wide bore drip tip from Vape Cartel for the aromamiser


----------



## Effjh (18/3/16)

Having recently got an Aromamizer, I can't wait for the Supreme. The flavour is tops and there is no better tank for vertical builds and ease of wicking, only drawbacks are the current AFC and no JFC. The Supreme will be the perfect tank by the looks of it. Is there a release date yet?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Craig0 (19/3/16)

Very exited to get one ASAP! Pretty much got the hang of my Aromamizer RDTA whether vert or horizontal builds. A bigger deck, better airflow control and top filling will make this one a force to be reckoned with! 

Wonder wich of our wonderful vendors will go out of stock first?

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (26/3/16)




----------



## Petrus (26/3/16)

Competition is always nice, but you will find that sweet spot in a tank. Some guys like the crius, some the griffen, some the serpent, so the list goes one. After buying and testing my three personal best tanks are moonshot, Billow v2 and the Serpent. But lets wait and see, maybe this one is a winner.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/16)

I'm very interested in this tank... I wasn't a fan of the Griffin and always felt the build quality was lacking... but this Supreme looks like it's ticking a lot of the box's. I was about to do an order overseas because I want it now... luckily I checked with local vendors and I will be picking one up after the Easter Weekend! 


Now we need to convince @Oliver Barry to do a video real soon!


----------



## Pixstar (26/3/16)

Billow V3 also thrown into the mix. I'd love a Billow V3 Nano version when it's released. So many good tanks, so little time...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (26/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm very interested in this tank... I wasn't a fan of the Griffin and always felt the build quality was lacking... but this Supreme looks like it's ticking a lot of the box's. I was about to do an order overseas because I want it now... luckily I checked with local vendors and I will be picking one up after the Easter Weekend!
> 
> 
> Now we need to convince @Oliver Barry to do a video real soon!




I call dibs when you get sick of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (26/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm very interested in this tank... I wasn't a fan of the Griffin and always felt the build quality was lacking... but this Supreme looks like it's ticking a lot of the box's. I was about to do an order overseas because I want it now... luckily I checked with local vendors and I will be picking one up after the Easter Weekend!
> 
> 
> Now we need to convince @Oliver Barry to do a video real soon!



who has them


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/16)

shabbar said:


> who has them



Sir Vape should have them on Tuesday or Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

